# My son and his protector Arko



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He might be a big dominant male but he sure loves his boy. :wub:


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Very cute pictures! Both of your boys are very handsome.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awww....look at Arko tasting the baby!!!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, you need to save these photos. I mean it. Seriously . They are perfect.

Jelpy


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

That is the most precious thing I have ever seen! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, my goodness.
Just priceless.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Gorgeous!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Those two look great together! I bet Arko would do anything for your son. Good boy Arko!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

look how big logan is, gee what happened????? he is just adorable, and yes these pictures are frame worthy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

How precious, those pics are priceless. :wub:


----------



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love them all!  what great pictures. The one with him licking your baby's cheek is adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Logan is going to be able to tell Arko to do anything and I'd be willing to bet that big ol dog will do it instantly before he even realizes he did it lol.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

:wub:


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol the pictures of him licking the baby are priceless. great looking dog and looks like great temperment as well!


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwwwww :wub:


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

That kind of scares me. One thought in the dogs mind, and your babies face is gone. Don't get me wrong, I am a true blue GSD lover. But that can happen, and it can't be taken back. Remember, they are animals with basic predator instinct, as with all dogs. When I looked at that picture, the first thought I had was of the movie the Green Mile.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't say anything but it's odd that you post the below, you posted pics of your wife right on top of Sarge with her face in Sarge's face? 

Doesn't matter if it's a baby or an adult...basic predator instincts(?)...one thought and your wife's face is gone too. 

Having said that just as you trust and know Sarge, Carolina (who is a knowledgeable breeder) I'm sure knows and trusts Arko who has actually a much softer expression in these photos, IMO.



Ambrola said:


> That kind of scares me. One thought in the dogs mind, and your babies face is gone. Don't get me wrong, I am a true blue GSD lover. But that can happen, and it can't be taken back. Remember, they are animals with basic predator instinct, as with all dogs. When I looked at that picture, the first thought I had was of the movie the Green Mile.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Ambrola said:


> That kind of scares me. One thought in the dogs mind, and your babies face is gone. Don't get me wrong, I am a true blue GSD lover. But that can happen, and it can't be taken back. Remember, they are animals with basic predator instinct, as with all dogs. When I looked at that picture, the first thought I had was of the movie the Green Mile.


Yeah, THIS scares me a lot more! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

The photos of Logan and Arko are gorgeous! I don't know why anyone would be scared! Arko is relaxed, Logan is not grabbing at him or anything. There's nothing that Arko can guard or get antsy about, and pretty sure his body language would be enough to let his mumma know when he's had enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how sweet!!!! Great pictures of two beautiful boys.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!! 

Your baby is so cute!!!!! So beautiful!!! I love your photos!!!


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> Yeah, THIS scares me a lot more!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, my wife is making her own decisions. A baby can't.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ambrola, Carolina is a knowledgeable breeder. She KNOWS hers dogs. If for a second she ever thought Arko was a danger to Logan, she'd never have allowed this. Arko is NOT going to hurt that baby. They are supervised. I'd feel incredibly sorry for anyone trying to hurt Logan with Arko around. That's who I'd fear for. Basic predator instincts nothing. Arko is relaxed in the pictures and Logan isn't pulling on fur or anything. You would see if he was remotely uncomfortable with the situation.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Arko and Logan are both beautiful and the pictures as always are gorgeous.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

How wonderful to have those pics for you son to see
years from now when he grows up!!


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> Ambrola, Carolina is a knowledgeable breeder. She KNOWS hers dogs. If for a second she ever thought Arko was a danger to Logan, she'd never have allowed this. Arko is NOT going to hurt that baby. They are supervised. I'd feel incredibly sorry for anyone trying to hurt Logan with Arko around. That's who I'd fear for. Basic predator instincts nothing. Arko is relaxed in the pictures and Logan isn't pulling on fur or anything. You would see if he was remotely uncomfortable with the situation.


Yea, I understand. I don't think I would worry too much if my dog was that close to a baby. You have to know the dog.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well you say it's 'True Love' but somehow this isn't? How the heck do YOU know the difference?

Arko is clearly a fine example of the breed in that he shows what Max von Stephanitz wrote about Horand (and the breed standard):



> *well disposed to harmless people*, but no cringer, *mad about children and always in love*.


 





Ambrola said:


> Well, my wife is making her own decisions. A baby can't.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair;3932530
Arko is clearly a fine example of the breed in that he shows what Max von Stephanitz wrote about Horand (and the breed standard):[/QUOTE said:


> The quote from Max Von Stephanwitz is why I will look for a GSD again when my three oldsters are gone. This time I want what he described ,no threat to the harmless and mad about children .The always in love I translate that to a zest for life cause chasing females could make me not have zest for life . Reading his book I loved the pictures where the dogs were playing ring around the rosy. Babysitting little toddlers. Reading his stories about his dogs and other GSDs and their affinity towards children. That is a breed standard I want above all else. I don't know Caroline or or some of the other breeders here. I see lots of their dogs with their new families little kids. It is the best recommendation I can think of!!
> 
> I do agree that you shouldn't do what Arko is doing unless you know the dog. Caroline definitely knows Arko.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Well you say it's 'True Love' but somehow this isn't? How the heck do YOU know the difference?
> 
> Arko is clearly a fine example of the breed in that he shows what Max von Stephanitz wrote about Horand (and the breed standard):


Why are you jumping on me? I simply do not trust any dog enough to lick an infants face. I just can't. I know my dog, and don't think in a million years he would hurt anyone. But why take the chance? I mean, it is a baby. I am no expert, and maybe I am wrong, but there is a nice and proper way to tell me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How to ruin a picture thread in 10 words or less....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

sweet pics-wonder if Logan will be training in a few years


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ya know, you post a thread where your wife is in a much more threatening/dangerous position where the dog is sort of pinned under her with a neighbor's dog on top to boot and then jump in this thread with criticism about Carolina's dog and baby sitting beside each other? Insinuating that she is putting her baby in danger? That's not very nice and I am not being sarcastic, but rather direct.



Yes, you are wrong. 



Ambrola said:


> Why are you jumping on me? I simply do not trust any dog enough to lick an infants face. I just can't. I know my dog, and don't think in a million years he would hurt anyone. But why take the chance? I mean, it is a baby. I am no expert, and maybe *I am wrong*, but there is a nice and proper way to tell me.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Priceless photos!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. 

oooohhhmmmmmm 

I love these photos! Priceless indeed and that is one safe baby!


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

Those are beautiful pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

You need to post those or one of them anyways on the German Shepherd Dog Forums FaceBook page!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Definitely makes you smile!!!! Awesome group of photos.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures!!! Made me smile.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Love the pictures. Beautiful baby and dog.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

As always, beautiful pictures! Your son will really appreciate these pictures when he's older


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Now those are the kind of pictures I enjoy seeing..........Outstanding!!!!!

Thanks millions.........


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ambrola said:


> Why are you jumping on me? I simply do not trust any dog enough to lick an infants face. I just can't. I know my dog, and don't think in a million years he would hurt anyone. But why take the chance? I mean, it is a baby. I am no expert, and maybe I am wrong, but there is a nice and proper way to tell me.


Ok, I can see how someone would think or say such a thing when they are not sure or trusting of dogs. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, BUT you did post on our thread so that leaves you open to others on this board and their opinions, like it or not!

Now in regards to which dogs we would let around Logan, that list is short! We are not going to let a dog we know is sharp or in your words "unpredictable" around our son! We have a few work dogs that are either way to hyper or young and crazy that we are not going to let around our infant! What you need to understand is when some of us work with our dogs for years pushing them tightning the scews, asking alot of them, we get to know them and what they truely are made of. That is sometimes hard for the pet folks to understand, which is fine except you decided to show your inexperience and or understanding of dogs on my thread! ;-)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Precious! They are lucky to have each other.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## Ambrola (Jul 7, 2012)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Ok, I can see how someone would think or say such a thing when they are not sure or trusting of dogs. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, BUT you did post on our thread so that leaves you open to others on this board and their opinions, like it or not!
> 
> Now in regards to which dogs we would let around Logan, that list is short! We are not going to let a dog we know is sharp or in your words "unpredictable" around our son! We have a few work dogs that are either way to hyper or young and crazy that we are not going to let around our infant! What you need to understand is when some of us work with our dogs for years pushing them tightning the scews, asking alot of them, we get to know them and what they truely are made of. That is sometimes hard for the pet folks to understand, which is fine except you decided to show your inexperience and or understanding of dogs on my thread! ;-)


I am sorry. Now I am gone.


----------



## jonlink01 (Jul 26, 2013)

your Dog and baby both looks very handsome. i love the pictures.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I LOVE the last picture the best, great shots.


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

They are so cute best friends forever


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

These are sooo adorable. I absolutely love the 4th from the bottom where Arko is smushing up babies face with his nose...it's just way to flipping cute!


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pics!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> He might be a big dominant male but he sure loves his boy. :wub:


:wub: This picture just about melted my heart! Absolute beautiful picture Carolina, absolutely beautiful picture!

Oh heck, all of the pictures are great!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Diana and everyone else. I know, I keep saying: "this one is my favorite", but then I look at another one and say: "no this one is", and so on and so forth. :rofl: Can't decided which I like best.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a gorgeous set! Your baby and your dog are beautiful <3 I think my favorite is the licking though  Great photography too.

My dad has similar pictures of me with my first GSD Pax in 1970. Black and whites of course. I guarantee you , your son will cherish these pictures when he is older . I grew up surrounded by GSDs right from the cradle. They were an important happy part of my childhood.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! Yes, that is my hope that he grows up loving the breed just as much, if not more, as his father and I.  I will definitely make sure he has plenty of pictures as a kid with his German Shepherds.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE this set of pictures! So beautiful.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

All of the pictures great. That boy will never be in danger with his protector Arko around that's for sure.


----------

